# R32 GTR - my first Skyline and about to start making it faster...



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi folks,

my first Skyline arrived last Friday - a 1993 R32 GTR. I bought the car from a dealer down south, but live in Scotland. It’s been over here for a few years and I noticed one of the MoT sleeves is from a garage in Aberdeen, so it would be nice to know if anyone knows the car or used to own it.

Currently the car is standard, other than a de-cat and seemingly unbranded exhaust, an ARC airbox, and a set of coilovers which seem to be Mine’s/Ohlins judging from the adjusters on the top.

I’ve bought a few bits and pieces this week and wanted to check I’m heading in the right direction with what I’m planning to do.

Sitting waiting to be fitted are...

A pair of rebuilt turbos with steel internals

A front pipe for the exhaust as it appears to be standard from the de-cat 

Mine’s ECU (I’ve e-mailed Mine’s to ask the spec)

Gizzmo boost controller

HKS 15w55 oil and an HKS filter

I’m obviously not chasing mega power at this stage, I’ll be using the car regularly and just want a bit more go without dramatically altering the driveability of the car.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

I feel like I’m talking to myself, but I’ve started so I’ll finish....

Mine’s have e-mailed me back regarding the ECU:


Brian,

That VX-ROM was programmed as follows:

BNR32 SKYLINE GT-R Later Version
Fuel mapping and ignition timing optimized Speed limiter removed Rev limit
expanded +300 Bare type air cleaner application With boost controller can
handle up to MAX 1.0kg/cm2 

FOR USE WITH 100 Ron octane rated fuel 

Best regards
Mines”

I’ve checked to see if I can see the factory boost restrictor in the pipe from the PCV valve, and it looks like it’s been removed already so should be running 1bar boost already.

I still plan to fit the boost controller so I can see what it’s running exactly, and also for future boost increases as spec allows, but is there much point in changing the turbos as the Mine’s ECU is only supposed to run at 1bar max?

Cheers,

Brian.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Whatever you do, L reg, White R32’s are the fastest


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> Whatever you do, L reg, black R32’s are the fastest



Fixed 😉

Brian, nice motor - welcome to GTR ownership, make sure you have an overdraft you can nip in to now and then, you may need it 😂
Personally, I would get rid of that 'chipped' ECU for a couple of reasons ( 100 Ron map and no rev limit) 
again, personally in my opinion a standard ecu would probably be safer as a temporary measure and you can can easily 'Nistune' a 32 ECU or go aftermarket.

II would say go easy with it, but no Skyline or GTR owner I have ever met buys one to take it easy. 

Jm2pw


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Trev said:


> Whatever you do, L reg, White R32’s are the fastest


Got to be worth at least 50bhp over grey?!


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

4wdnoob said:


> Fixed 😉
> 
> Brian, nice motor - welcome to GTR ownership, make sure you have an overdraft you can nip in to now and then, you may need it 😂
> Personally, I would get rid of that 'chipped' ECU for a couple of reasons ( 100 Ron map and no rev limit)
> ...


I fitted the ECU today before I saw this - couldn’t help myself as it was sat in the glovebox and I wanted to get the existing one out for a look - it was running a standard ECU as expected.

The rev limit isn’t removed on the Mine’s one, just increased by 300rpm - it’s the speed limit that’s removed. I’m not revs daft anyway so should be ok. In the short distance I’ve driven it since fitting it it feels more responsive and feels faster/better

I think ultimately I’m going to need something that can be mapped long term - I hadn’t realised how reasonably priced second hand Apexi’s are or I’d have gone that route as I’ll likely change injectors as things progress. 

Think I’m already starting to deviate away from my original “stage 1 and leave it alone” idea!

Are there any Nistune mappers in Scotland? There doesn’t seem to be much info online regarding mappers up this way.

Cheers,

Brian.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Love a White 32! 

Would be keen to see more photos


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Kristofor said:


> Love a White 32!
> 
> Would be keen to see more photos


I’vr been spending too much time driving the car to take lots of photos since I got it, but I’ll take some this week.

The wheels are coming off at the weekend and going to “The Polisher” throughnin gkasgow for a refurb and polished lip...should get a few pics once they’re back on.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

I have the same BBS LM on my White R32


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

To make your beast faster, one of 2 things...... Blank cheque!!!!!! And a good friend in the Japan tuning community. LOL., Ever better you have a Army of brotherhood in the UK, Aus, and a few on the other side of the pond ( Canada/USA ) to help with parts if needed and a wealth of experience and knowledge.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Johnny R33 said:


> To make your beast faster, one of 2 things...... Blank cheque!!!!!! And a good friend in the Japan tuning community. LOL., Ever better you have a Army of brotherhood in the UK, Aus, and a few on the other side of the pond ( Canada/USA ) to help with parts if needed and a wealth of experience and knowledge.


Ha! I’ve been meaning to update this...my plans to keep it relatively simple went out the window when the clutch started slipping - it’s now sitting with the engine and box out, and I’ve had boxes arriving thick and fast from Japan and Australia. I’ve paid less for an entire car then the clutch cost me!

I changed my mind on the turbos - I’ve ended up with a set of Nismo turbos, 600cc Nismo injectors, Mine’s MAF’s, and a Power FC to run everything.

Current status....


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

I know the cost of some of the parts are insane. I bought the OS Giken OS-88 sequential 6-spd gearbox kit, and was floored on the cost, but what the Heck it completes Godzilla.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Engine and box are back in - Nismo clutch and flywheel fitted, gearbox, front and rear diff oils changed, N1 oil and water pumps fitted, cambelt changed, Tomei sump pan baffle fitted, ARC airbox filters replaced, engine oil and filter done, and Nismo turbos fitted.

Runs great so just need to fit the Nismo injectors and swap out the ECU and it’s done.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

If you still have the stock fuel pump you can replace it and put a pressure regulator. It is not a high expense but it will surely help you with future changes too


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Giò said:


> If you still have the stock fuel pump you can replace it and put a pressure regulator. It is not a high expense but it will surely help you with future changes too


I’ve fitted a Walbro 450lph pump but left the regulator standard just now.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Bit of bad news tonight - took the car out for a test run and the oil seals are shot on one of the turbos so it’s belching smoke out the exhaust.

I was sold them as having been rebuilt and paid good money for them, so I’m pretty upset with this.

I’ll wait and see what the seller comes back to me with before I mention where I got them from on here, but even if they offer to refund the money it won’t cover the work that went into changing them.

Gutted.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Keep meaning to update this - the car’s been back together for a few weeks now. Managed to use the seal from one off the standard turbos to replace the knackered seal in the Nismo turbo. The seller gave me money back so it worked out fine in the end.

I’m using the ecu that came with the injectors and maf’s as it was set up for the same sized turbos as the Nismo’s and it runs perfectly. I’ve got an AEM air/fuel gauge so can keep an eye on things on the move and it’s been spot on at 1.2 bar boost. I’ve got an Apex’i Power FC waiting to get fitted so once I can find someone to map it in Scotland (any suggestions?) I’ll get the boost upped to 1.4bar and leave it at that. 

I bought a Reinhard exhaust from RHDJapan which was fitted this afternoon - sounds spot on without being droney and the titanium back box is a nice touch to the back end. Not a brand I’ve bought before but I’m impressed.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Stealthy boost controller install


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

How you finding the car Brian?

I'm seriously tempted to get an r32 as a weekend toy


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Ja5on said:


> How you finding the car Brian?
> 
> I'm seriously tempted to get an r32 as a weekend toy


Love the car....unfortunately I lost oil pressure a few days ago so that’s it knackered. I’ve managed to get a 2.7 litre forged engine from the GTR heritage centre so that will be going in next week with some Tomei cams and an uprated head gasket then it’ll be getting mapped. Pretty gutted but I’ve had the same thing happen to my Cosworth recently so I’m not blaming the car specifically - it’s just one of these things. I’d always intended to go forged at some point, so this has just sped things up a bit. At least I know I’m starting with a fresh engine with zero miles that’s been built to handle a bit of boost for a further turbo upgrade at some point in the future when I get bored of 600bhp and want more.

I’ve always wanted one - kicking myself I didn’t buy one back in the day when they were cheap, but even at today’s prices there’s not a lot out there that will give you the same enjoyment. I don’t really buy into the “all skylines will be worth £100,000 soon”, but it will hold its value and increase a bit more. It’s done it’s biggest jump in price already though.

People always have something nice to say about it too so it’s visible without attracting the wrong sort of attention.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Gutted for you about the oil pressure issues but chuffed that you have it in hand with another bottom end on its way 👍


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

4wdnoob said:


> Gutted for you about the oil pressure issues but chuffed that you have it in hand with another bottom end on its way 👍


Cheers - keeps things interesting


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

InitialB said:


> Love the car....unfortunately I lost oil pressure a few days ago so that’s it knackered. I’ve managed to get a 2.7 litre forged engine from the GTR heritage centre so that will be going in next week with some Tomei cams and an uprated head gasket then it’ll be getting mapped. Pretty gutted but I’ve had the same thing happen to my Cosworth recently so I’m not blaming the car specifically - it’s just one of these things. I’d always intended to go forged at some point, so this has just sped things up a bit. At least I know I’m starting with a fresh engine with zero miles that’s been built to handle a bit of boost for a further turbo upgrade at some point in the future when I get bored of 600bhp and want more.
> 
> I’ve always wanted one - kicking myself I didn’t buy one back in the day when they were cheap, but even at today’s prices there’s not a lot out there that will give you the same enjoyment. I don’t really buy into the “all skylines will be worth £100,000 soon”, but it will hold its value and increase a bit more. It’s done it’s biggest jump in price already though.
> 
> People always have something nice to say about it too so it’s visible without attracting the wrong sort of attention.



Gutted mate, at least you found a new motor easy enough. I'm on the prowl for one just now.

I had a R35 stage 4 for 2 years which I loved, but I dont have the space to keep one of them as a weekend car. I did think about an atom but its not really suitable for weekends away haha


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovely car dude, I bought my first 32 6 months ago and due to the winter I have driven it roughly 100 miles but for the money it cost I couldn't pass it up. It's a 2.8 endless built engine still running twins and I can let you know now that a 2.7/8 is a giggle to drive!


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

FeedTheInferno said:


> Lovely car dude, I bought my first 32 6 months ago and due to the winter I have driven it roughly 100 miles but for the money it cost I couldn't pass it up. It's a 2.8 endless built engine still running twins and I can let you know now that a 2.7/8 is a giggle to drive!


I’d just bought a load of gear for my car from Sumo Power before the engine went, so I had an HKS hard pipe kit and the Tomei cams waiting to go in anyway, and I’m waiting on an Alcon 6 pot front brake kit to arrive which will probably get fitted to the car before I get it back as well. I got an incredible deal from the guys at Sumo Power on the parts and a lot of good advice so I’d highly recommend them for pretty much anything.

After I’d bought the bottom end from The GTR Heritage Centre they contacted me and offered to pick the car up and return it after they’d fitted the engine themselves so I decided to go down this route so it’s all kept in house and they obviously know what they’re doing with these cars.

It’s getting expensive...!!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

InitialB said:


> I’d just bought a load of gear for my car from Sumo Power before the engine went, so I had an HKS hard pipe kit and the Tomei cams waiting to go in anyway, and I’m waiting on an Alcon 6 pot front brake kit to arrive which will probably get fitted to the car before I get it back as well. I got an incredible deal from the guys at Sumo Power on the parts and a lot of good advice so I’d highly recommend them for pretty much anything.
> 
> After I’d bought the bottom end from The GTR Heritage Centre they contacted me and offered to pick the car up and return it after they’d fitted the engine themselves so I decided to go down this route so it’s all kept in house and they obviously know what they’re doing with these cars.
> 
> It’s getting expensive...!!


It's called " leave a blank signed cheque with us, when we're done we'll fill in the amount!! " I'm starting my second R33 GTR build, and it's also going to drain the " toy fund account " . But like my Wife said " it's only money hunny ". Woohoo 🎉


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

InitialB said:


> It’s getting expensive...!!


Its an iconic car too so many, Just think people in the 00's spend 20k modifying euro hatches for maxpower magazine. 

Sounds like it will be an amazing car when its finished.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Bit of an update from Dave at GTR Heritage now the engine has been opened up to see what went wrong....













































The crank is bent and split across one of the journals (first pic), and the new N1 oil pump has been destroyed by the crank vibrating due to the original damped crank pulley being replaced with a cnc’d aluminium one.

The other pics show where the drain holes should have been enlarged when the Tomei sump baffle was fitted, but the garage that fitted it didn’t bother or didn’t read the instructions.

Turbos are both damaged with crap from the pump failing so they’re having to be rebuilt as well.

Onwards...


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Who put the alloy pulley on the crank???


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

_I approved it as I couldn’t find a standard replacement at the time, so ultimately I need to take the blame for it.

The garage that fitted it usually work on Cosworth’s which all run alloy pulleys without issue - I’ve had one on mine for years. This is my first GTR so I wasn’t aware of the harmonics issue with the RB26 crank.

Expensive mistake!_


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

The standard head gasket was done in as well...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the engine fail. Had only just come across this thread and was reading from start and you getting the car. Looks great, especially the BBS wheels. Hopefully it will soon be back to good health, it looks a great car


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

SKNAM said:


> Sorry to hear about the engine fail. Had only just come across this thread and was reading from start and you getting the car. Looks great, especially the BBS wheels. Hopefully it will soon be back to good health, it looks a great car


Cheers Pal


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Perfect excuse for an RB30


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Ouch, that was an expensive mistake. I wouldn’t run an RB without an ATI these days.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

4wdnoob said:


> Perfect excuse for an RB30


Perhaps, but price had to become a factor so soon after buying the car. I’m happy with the engine spec that’s going in it and I’ve got big brakes and some other nice bits going on along with it so I’ll have a good all rounder once it’s done.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

lightspeed said:


> Ouch, that was an expensive mistake. I wouldn’t run an RB without an ATI these days.


If hindsight was foresight...


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

InitialB said:


> Bit of an update from Dave at GTR Heritage now the engine has been opened up to see what went wrong....
> 
> View attachment 265990
> View attachment 265991
> ...


Oh crap laddie, that hurts ! Well hopefully the rebuild will be a strong bi*&%#ch!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

It will be a beast once its finished mate


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Ja5on said:


> It will be a beast once its finished mate


👍


----------



## -G- (Aug 4, 2016)

Only come across this post today - I knew this car when it was in Aberdeen although it wasn't here very long. The lad who owned it used to own an NSX and traded it for this plus cash his way I believe. It was only here for about a year before some raffle company took it off his hands.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

-G- said:


> Only come across this post today - I knew this car when it was in Aberdeen although it wasn't here very long. The lad who owned it used to own an NSX and traded it for this plus cash his way I believe. It was only here for about a year before some raffle company took it off his hands.
> 
> View attachment 266356


Thanks so much for that - I did notice an Aberdeen based garage has done the MOT one year so wondered if it had lived up there.

I grew up in Huntly so spent a lot of time in Aberdeen.

Great picture - if you’ve got any more I’d lobe to see them.

Cheers pal,

Brian.


----------



## -G- (Aug 4, 2016)

your wish is my command:


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Legend thank you for those!


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Man I want those wheels!


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick update...

head has been rebuilt and engine is waiting to go back in the car. It’s getting the bodywork sorted just now...dent on the front wing, scratch on one of the rear lens covers, and the carbon gurney lip had chipped the paint off the rear spoiler so I’ve decided to remove that completely and have the front chin spoiler painted white as well to balance out the car. 

Couple of pictures...


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looking S-W-E-E-T !


----------



## -G- (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice mate - looks very clean with the white lip


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Car arrived home from GTR Heritage Centre yesterday….

it’s now got one of their forged RB27 engines, rebuilt head with Tomei Type B Poncams and a Ross Sport oil drain kit, rebuilt Nismo turbos, HKS Type R intercooler and HKS EVC 7 boost controller, Apexi Power FC ECU, along with my existing Nismo 600cc injectors and Mine’s MAF’s.










































Original Plan was to fit an Alcon 6 pot brake kit I bought but they wouldn’t fit under my 17” BBS LM’s. I was going to go for a bigger wheel but I like the ones on the car too much so a set of refurbished R33 GTR V-Spec Brembos and new discs were fitted, and so far they seem like a big improvement over the standard brakes.

Whiteline ARB’s, bushes and links are now on front and back. Front spoiler was painted white and the carbon rear spoiler lip was removed and spoiler resprayed for a cleaner look. Few other bits of bodywork were touched up at the same time.

I think it looks and sounds incredible - couldn’t be happier with it.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Some new mats….


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Looks nice mate.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Few new bits from Nismo and Mine’s fitted today…


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

InitialB said:


> Few new bits from Nismo and Mine’s fitted today…
> 
> View attachment 269431
> View attachment 269432
> View attachment 269433


Where did you get those from?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can buy them from trust kikaku online shop 

both in stock


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

I got my stuff from RHDJapan - prices are good and the shipping is quick.

I’ve got the Nismo interior retrim kit to go on as well but there’s a wait at the trimmers as he’s so busy, so that’ll be done next month.

Cheers,

Brian.


----------



## BNR32x (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks amazing man. Pity you had to spend so much so soon after getting the car.. in the same boat myself have driven my R32 3 times in the last 7 months. Gone for work now so hopefully be driving it all next summer


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That looks SO good, great work


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks like a lot of work and cost, but worth it! How did you get on dealing with the heritage centre?


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

lexb259 said:


> Looks like a lot of work and cost, but worth it! How did you get on dealing with the heritage centre?


Great guys - wouldn’t go anywhere else with the car now.

Dave talked me through what they’d do as far as the rebuild went, and offered to collect the car as I’m up in Edinburgh. It grew arms and legs along the way as I wanted various extras doing but the quality of work is exceptional. Every time I go out I know the car will start and get me where I need to go - that sort of reliability is priceless.

Couldn’t be happier with the car and I bought my Celica GT4 WRC through them as well - John drove it up and dropped it off for me.

Give them a call.


----------

